# Numbers on a bow????



## Tim Roberts

* pmanroman.*














.

You're correct with the interpretation of the numbers.


----------



## pmanroman

phew! hahah okay. Was also wondering about what the bottom numbers mean...


----------



## Tim Roberts

32 pounds if you use limbs which make the bow 62".


----------



## greatthosu

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------

